# The Big Guy is Coming!!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I had some time to play with. You gotta' love Photoshop!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's scary!

Not the pic but the fact that you spend time doing that :jest:

Seriously, looks cool enough for BF.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That's scary!
> 
> Not the pic but the fact that you spend time doing that :jest:
> 
> Seriously, looks cool enough for BF.


Thanks. It is scary that I spend time doing that. I spend _way_ too much time in front of a computer.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> Thanks. It is scary that I spend time doing that. I spend _way_ too much time in front of a computer.


So say we all! (At least around here! )


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks Great KJ.And the bestest new is, he might show up this summer. I was hoping for fall or winter. Looks like I might not have to wait that long. Franks a doer, thats fer sure.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Craig, your logo is "painfully" cool!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^I thought it was funny--left me in stitches! :groan:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^I thought it was funny--left me in stitches! :groan:


Well, suture self!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Craig, your logo is "painfully" cool!


Thank you, Chris! That means a lot, coming from an artist like yourself! 

Too bad Moebius isn't doing original box art for "The Big Guy". I'm sure you would come up with something great.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> Well, suture self!


What thread is this again?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, _thread_... I get it! 

Well, with that, I think we have it all sewn up. yep, it was that bad... :wave:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Touche! 
On my home monitor I didn't see the shadowing in the background, subtle. Very nice.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> Touche!


Sorry--I'll quit needling you now.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Sorry--I'll quit needling you now.


Yes! I think Chris got the _point!_ 



OK! I just made myself sick with that pun. Sorry, sorry the meds haven't kicked in yet.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You guys are something else...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> On my home monitor I didn't see the shadowing in the background, subtle. Very nice.












Thanks again. I use a Pantone Huey to calibrate all my displays--LCD and CRT--at home and at work. It gets me pretty close. The graphic should look okay for nearly everyone. It does seem slightly dark, though.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

It isn't you - I was looking at it on our old Dell - here at work it looks jus' fine.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Capt. Krik said:


> Yes! I think Chris got the _point!_


Oookaaaay!  I think there's a pun there but I can't seem to pin it down.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Oookaaaay!  I think there's a pun there but I can't seem to pin it down.


 

**_sigh!**_ Just when you think it's safe to go back to the forums. :wave:


----------

